# Baneblade measurements



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone happen to have the dimensions on a Baneblade, in inches please.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Length: 22cm from the rear tracks to the front tracks. 20cm from the engine to the front of the tank.
Width: 14cm Not including Sponsons. 18cm including sponsons
Height: 6 cm from the bottom of the tracks to the top of the main body. Add a further 1.5cm for the main gun mount. 

Please use google.


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

*See if this Helps*

:victory: Bane Blade Pics plus ontop of 1/4" Grid Paper





































Hope helps some one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Snake40000 said:


> Please use google.


actually its something I've always wondered myself and google has never given the answers easily.

very useful pearly, much better than doing it in CM after being asked for it in inches then told to use google


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

I have one the Old Armourcast Baneblade/Shadowsword & Armourcast Wolf Hound Titan also lol


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Pearlay gets +rep. Thanks


----------

